# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  F24

## danilo sciuto

Un respiro di sollievo per le persone fisiche !! Sembra proprio che la proroga ci sarà.

----------


## Silvia

il Governo si è impegnato presso la Commissione Finanze della Camera ad inserire la proroga in un prossimo provvedimento. Nelle intenzioni la proroga è esclusa per i soggetti IRES.

----------


## info@studioenricolarocca.it

Italia Oggi del 28/09/2006 riporta che la proroga nell'utillizzo del cartaceo, senza sanzioni per tutti i contribuenti, indipendentemente dalla forma giuridica, durerà altri 3 mesi. 
Il titolo dell'articolo di prima pagina è: *Si alleggerisce l'F24 on-line*, nel senso che viene stabilita nella circolare ministeriale di imminente pubblicazione la graduale adesione al sistema di pagamento telematico e la disapplicazione delle sanzioni nei primi 3 mesi di entrata in vigore. Quindi il pagamento telematico degli F24 è rimandato al 01/01/2007.   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## paolab

SRL: le rate di unico 2006 già avviate possono essere ancora pagate in forma cartacea anche dopo il primo ottobre, vero?

----------


## info@studioenricolarocca.it

Per tutti i contribuenti, a prescindere dalla natura guiridica, il comunicato dell'Agenzia dell'Entrate del 14/09/2006, che hanno una rateizzazione in corso  - dovrebbe essere sottinteso che si tratta della rateizzazione da Unico 2006 -  possono continuare ad utilizzare il modello cartaceo. Per un approfondimento basta vedere il paragrafo intitolato *CASI PARTICOLARI  *  per aver conferma in tal senso.

----------


## paolab

Ok modulo cartaceo per srl con rateazione unico 2006 in corso.
... ma anche se il primo pagamento è avvenuto 20 luglio?
Il comunicato - mi sembra - parla di rate già in corso alla data di entrata in vigore del decreto (4 luglio?).... quindi cartaceo o telematico?

----------


## vincenzo

Si é ancora possibile pagare il modello f24 con modalità cartacea nei casi di rateazioni in corso al 01 ottobre 2006 (e non al 04.07.2006).
Peraltro, lo ha pure precisato la circolare dell'Agenzia delle Entrate n. 30 del 29 settembre 2006 (oggi).
Di tale circolare ne riporto di seguito un primo commento.
TITOLARITA' DEL CONTO SU CUI ADDEBITARE I VERSAMENTI DA F24 ONLINE 
I contribuenti che hanno già un conto corrente non devono aprire  un apposito c/c per il pagamento del modello F24 con modalità telematiche (in tal senso anche la circolare ABI SP/004861 del 26.9. 2006).
E questo uno dei chiarimenti contenuto nella circolare n. 30 del 29.09.2006 (la prima circolare sul modello F24 Online, dopo svariati comunicati stampa).
Questa precisazione è dovuta alla circostanza che i soggetti che eseguono i versamenti tramite i servizi telematici dell'Agenzia devono essere titolari di un conto corrente presso una banca convenzionata con l'Agenzia (l'elenco é reperibile sul sito www.agenziaentrate.gov.it) o presso Poste Italiane.
Nel sistema Entratel la richiesta di addebito del versamento F24 telematico deve essere effettuata indicando le coordinate di un conto di cui il debitore é intestatario, ovvero  cointestatario con abilitazione adoperare con firma disgiunta. 
CASI PARTICOLARI IN CUI PUÒ ANCORA ESSERE UTILIZZATO IL MODELLO F24 CARTACEO 
Versamenti rateali in corso
Inoltre, la circolare n. 30/2006 ha chiarito che i contribuenti che alla data di avvio dellobbligo di utilizzare il modello F24 Online (cioè al 01.10.2006) avevano iniziato a pagare in modo rateale i tributi e i contributi previdenziali utilizzando il modello F24 cartaceo, possono continuare a effettuare i versamenti seguendo la medesima modalità.
Contribuenti impossibilitati a utilizzare conti correnti
Altresì, la circolare ha precisato che i soggetti obbligati al versamento telematico ai quali viene inibita, per cause oggettive (es. protestati, curatori fallimentari, ecc.), la possibilità di accedere ad un proprio conto corrente bancario o postale, possono utilizzare il modello F24 cartaceo.
Affitto di azienda da parte di imprenditore individuale
Infine, in caso di affitto di unica azienda da parte di un imprenditore individuale, essendo sospesa la partita IVA dello stesso, i versamenti potranno essere effettuati con F24 cartaceo. 
Vincenzo D'Andò

----------


## TERESA5092

:Confused:   oggi la banca mi ha rimbalzato un pagamento F24.... non ci sono a loro dire disposizioni di proroga. :Confused:

----------


## STEFANIA5421

VORREI OPPORMI ALL'INVIO TELEMATICO. NON SONO L'UNICA MA LA NOSTRA FIGURA SI TRASFORMA............. MI SENTO UNO SPORTELLO APERTO AL PUBBLICO. E POI. GIA' E' DIFFICILE FAR PAGARE AI CLIENTI I MODELLI F24, FIGURIAMOCI PERMETTERE A NOI DI EFFETTUARE L'ADDEBITO..................
UNA PICCOLA REALTA'. UN PICCOLO COMMERCIANTE O ARTIGIANO QUASI ALL'ETA' PENSIONABILE. CHE NON HA UN PC. CHE PENSA CHE INTERNET SIA NEROBLU, CHE MAGARI HA I SOLDI SOTTO IL MATERASSO..... COME SARA' POSSIBILE FAR CAPIRE TUTTO QUESTO? :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, c'era da aspettarselo ........ per loro gli F24 sono solo rogne  :Smile:      

> oggi la banca mi ha rimbalzato un pagamento F24.... non ci sono a loro dire disposizioni di proroga.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sante parole ..... e poi ti voglio a ferragosto .... rientreremo in studio con una cassa di F24 da ricopiare ..... L'unica soluzione a questa situazione è l'eliminazione dell'obbligo.   

> VORREI OPPORMI ALL'INVIO TELEMATICO. NON SONO L'UNICA MA LA NOSTRA FIGURA SI TRASFORMA............. MI SENTO UNO SPORTELLO APERTO AL PUBBLICO. E POI. GIA' E' DIFFICILE FAR PAGARE AI CLIENTI I MODELLI F24, FIGURIAMOCI PERMETTERE A NOI DI EFFETTUARE L'ADDEBITO..................
> UNA PICCOLA REALTA'. UN PICCOLO COMMERCIANTE O ARTIGIANO QUASI ALL'ETA' PENSIONABILE. CHE NON HA UN PC. CHE PENSA CHE INTERNET SIA NEROBLU, CHE MAGARI HA I SOLDI SOTTO IL MATERASSO..... COME SARA' POSSIBILE FAR CAPIRE TUTTO QUESTO?

----------


## Carmine2855

> VORREI OPPORMI ALL'INVIO TELEMATICO. NON SONO L'UNICA MA LA NOSTRA FIGURA SI TRASFORMA............. MI SENTO UNO SPORTELLO APERTO AL PUBBLICO. E POI. GIA' E' DIFFICILE FAR PAGARE AI CLIENTI I MODELLI F24, FIGURIAMOCI PERMETTERE A NOI DI EFFETTUARE L'ADDEBITO..................
> UNA PICCOLA REALTA'. UN PICCOLO COMMERCIANTE O ARTIGIANO QUASI ALL'ETA' PENSIONABILE. CHE NON HA UN PC. CHE PENSA CHE INTERNET SIA NEROBLU, CHE MAGARI HA I SOLDI SOTTO IL MATERASSO..... COME SARA' POSSIBILE FAR CAPIRE TUTTO QUESTO?

  HO PROVATO LA GENERAZIONE DELL'F24 TELEMATICO CON IL MIO SOFWARE (PROFIS DI SISTEMI). E' VERAMENTE SEMPLICE, MOLTO PIU' SEMPLICE DEGLI INVII A CUI SIAMO GIA' ABITUATI.

----------


## vincenzo0

Con piacere vi comunico la conferma del comunicato stampa di Oggi dell'Agenzia delle Entrate:
E ora ufficialmente differito il termine per il versamento telematico con F24 obbligatorio per i titolari di partita IVA
Lo ha reso noto il comunicato stampa dellAgenzia delle Entrate del 06 ottobre 2006 (oggi).
LAgenzia delle Entrate ha comunicato che, ai sensi del D.P.C.M. del 4 ottobre 2006, il termine del 1/10/2006, prima previsto dallart. 37 comma 49, del D.L. n. 223 del 4/7/2006, a decorrere dal quale i soggetti titolari di partita IVA sono obbligati ad effettuare con modalità telematiche il versamento di imposte e contributi, è stato differito al 1/1/2007 per tutti i soggetti, tranne quelli individuati nellart. 73, comma 1, del T.U.I.R., lettere a) e b).
Pertanto, restano obbligati a presentare il mod. F24 Online, dal 1/10/2006 i seguenti soggetti:
a) società per azioni e in accomandita per azioni, società responsabilità limitata, società cooperative e società di mutua assicurazione 
b) enti pubblici e privati diversi dalle società che hanno per oggetto esclusivo o principale lesercizio di attività commerciali.
Mentre, tutti gli altri soggetti sopra non menzionati possono usufruire della proroga fino al 31/12/2006, e potranno, quindi, entro tale termine, presentare ancora presso banche e poste i modelli F24 in formato cartaceo.
Tra i soggetti ancora esonerati dallobbligo telematico vi sono, quindi:
- Le persone fisiche;
- le società di persone;
- le associazioni tra professionisti;
- le imprese familiari;
- gli enti non commerciali

----------


## DANIELE5369

salve a tutti,
sarò breve
domanda:
il soggetto fallito può usare ancora F24 cartaceo
ma per fare ciò si deve umiliare allo sportello della banca dimostrando la sua situazione o magari basta qualcosa tipo autocertificazione? 
poi
società di capitale appena costituita, deve versare F24 x iscrizione registro imprese + F24 x vidimazione libri sociali, 
come fa se non può avere un conto corrente fino, "almeno", al momento dell'iscrizione? 
grz x la risposta ciao a tutti 
daniele

----------


## Speedy

A causa della mia pigrizia, non ho fino ad oggi (causa proroga al 31.12) scaricato il sw dell'ADE per la trasmissione degli F24 on line. Mi sono messo oggi a leggere le istruzioni ADE e non ci ho capito quasi nulla. Così con tanta pazienza ho predisposto per i collaboratori dello studio un promemoria per l'installazione del sw. Ve lo allego, sperando che sia utile a qualcuno. Un consiglio infine: è molto più facile e breve usare il canale bancario (home banking con le coordinate del cliente) oppure uno dei vari sw a pagamento (di solito update del programma dichiarazioni fiscali). Un saluto a tutti.

----------


## Speedy

> salve a tutti,
> sar&#242; breve
> domanda:
> il soggetto fallito pu&#242; usare ancora F24 cartaceo
> ma per fare ci&#242; si deve umiliare allo sportello della banca dimostrando la sua situazione o magari basta qualcosa tipo autocertificazione? 
> poi
> societ&#224; di capitale appena costituita, deve versare F24 x iscrizione registro imprese + F24 x vidimazione libri sociali, 
> come fa se non pu&#242; avere un conto corrente fino, "almeno", al momento dell'iscrizione? 
> grz x la risposta ciao a tutti 
> daniele

  F24 x iscrizione registro imprese: ci pensa il notaio rogante oppure, per iscrizioni particolari, si usa il bollettino postale c/c 8003 
F24 x vidimazione libri sociali: per il solo anno di inizio attivit&#224; si usa il bollettino postale c/c 6007

----------

